# $1,200 single $2,400 married payout to all Americans who filed? $750 to Australians?



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

To be determined: https://markets.businessinsider.com...omy-crisis-4-things-to-know-2020-3-1029009395

And I've also heard that Australia is contemplating the same thing for age pensioners but at $750 AUD.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> To be determined: https://markets.businessinsider.com...omy-crisis-4-things-to-know-2020-3-1029009395
> 
> And I've also heard that Australia is contemplating the same thing for age pensioners but at $750 AUD.


True, among other things Mark.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like Yang was just ahead of his time


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Tukaram said:


> Looks like Yang was just ahead of his time


Except he wanted $1000 per month for ever. 

I think the 360 Billion cost to the national debt can be absorbed but not sure it will do much to the economy. I guess it helps out the very poor.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The US economy is consumer driven, I fear that this will fuel inflation as people try to buy stuff not available to the supply chain disruptions.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The latest news on the US refund... If you filed your tax returns this year and electronic refund then you'll get it sent directly to your bank account and if not the check will be mailed in as little as 3 weeks if approved.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> To be determined: https://markets.businessinsider.com...omy-crisis-4-things-to-know-2020-3-1029009395
> 
> And I've also heard that Australia is contemplating the same thing for age pensioners but at $750 AUD.


The democrats are also trying to add $200 per month through 2021 for social security recipients and those on disability.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Australia is up to about 180 Billion in stimulus packages, almost 10% of our small countries GDP. Personally I doubt it will stop there considering the original package a week or so ago was around 18 billion. The fact that many Aussies are not taking this seriously, especially the young is continuing to impact the rise in infection.
More debt that my children and grand children will be paying for a long time after I depart.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Waiting on the US House now to pass the bill and then I read in the article that everyone should receive a payment by the end of the year even if they haven't filed their tax yet this year they data from 2018 will be used to get the payments out. I hope mine comes much sooner I did use Turbo Tax and electronic refund but also in the article it mentions that the IRS is operating with a computer system from the 60's.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey mark,

I read what the government said about electronic refund. I am not sure what they mean. It was really vague. They said if we have a direct deposit account with them then they will deposit the money in it. Does my SS account work for this? I get my SS in a direct deposit each month. they never explained that fully.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay here's what I found:

-News outlets are reporting that U.S. citizens receiving Social Security as well as retirees are eligible for the money.

-As far as those who did not file tax returns, the answer is a bit more unclear.

https://www.krem.com/article/news/h...urns/293-e9d86afa-67b6-472e-bf2f-b598e7fcc0d3


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*No $ for those with an ITIN*

According to the bill, nonresident aliens are not eligible for the payments, which are generally $1,200 for those who file taxes as individuals and $2,400 for those who file jointly.

An Individual Tax Identification Number (ITINs) is, as the IRS describes, "a tax processing number only available for certain nonresident and resident aliens, their spouses, and dependents who cannot get a Social Security Number." This includes illegal immigrants.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/aoc-blasts-coronavirus-stimulus-blames-gop-for-not-granting-checks-to-all-immigrants


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Updates

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/economic-impact-payments-what-you-need-to-know

https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm967


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Updates
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/economic-impact-payments-what-you-need-to-know
> 
> https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm967



Great news Hey Joe and thank you... I'll bet many are asking this question so good new for those on Social Security, they won't need to file a tax return. :clap2:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Mnuchin says first round of coronavirus relief checks arriving in two weeks
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mn...ronavirus-relief-checks-arriving-in-two-weeks


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

In Oz the government is giving AU 750.00 per person that was working from March 1st. My sister and her husband (semi retired) held part time jobs, 1 or 2days a week, between them they will get $1,500.00 per week which is a lot more than they earn't while working. Me? Zilch because I contract to film and television companies for 6 months of the year and my last contract finished in mid Feb. Even though I pay 45 to 50K in tax as a payg earner I get nothing. Go figure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Mark

Just released info today that anybody that filed a tax return would get there corona virus stimulus money within two weeks and next after that the Social Security recipients deposit the same way as their checks.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The (US) IRS plans to begin sending out coronavirus stimulus payments as soon as April 9, according to an internal distribution plan obtained by The Washington Post.

Electronic payments could be sent out next Thursday, the internal document said, but paper checks are set to be mailed out to Americans on a weekly rotation beginning later and the whole process of distributing relief can take up to 5 months.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

You will get it automatically deposited to your bank, the same as your SS money.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This link is for US citizens that don't draw Social Security yet and those that haven't been filing tax returns (Not SS recipients) a link to update their IRS information so they can receive their Economic Impact Payment.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

My wife and I got our $1200 direct deposit a day ago. No way to make use of it until the world opens back up.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Banks Closed*



Zep said:


> My wife and I got our $1200 direct deposit a day ago. No way to make use of it until the world opens back up.


So is your bank also closed or are you blocked from traveling to your bank? I'm blocked because my bank is in another city, my small municipality has no international bank or ATM that can handle an International card, the good news is that we sure have a lot more money in our account.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> So is your bank also closed or are you blocked from traveling to your bank? I'm blocked because my bank is in another city, my small municipality has no international bank or ATM that can handle an International card, the good news is that we sure have a lot more money in our account.


Hi Mark, I have been trying to reply to your PM but having issues. Maybe tomorrow it will work.

They were both deposited into our US checking account (same place as wifes SSA and our Tax refunds). I could automatically transfer it here but won't do me any good as my bank is in another town just like yours and it is a hassle now to get a pass.

I just heard our town is closing down starting Monday with no travel outside the home whatsoever. The local market will not be open until the end of the month. Not sure if this is last push to rid the country of Covid19 or what. Anyone else having this complete closure as well?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Our Municipality south of the location I have posted is also going into a total lock down Tues no groceries nothing.


The rumour mill has it we will be also. If think it is a presidential decree. By luck we did a large shop today. Took four supermarkets to find any bread so we've got half a dozen loaves in the freezer now. Milk is also pretty sparse.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The rumour mill has it we will be also. If think it is a presidential decree. By luck we did a large shop today. Took four supermarkets to find any bread so we've got half a dozen loaves in the freezer now. Milk is also pretty sparse.


You are so lucky you still have bread, we have no bread at our chained grocery store, not even buns or crackers but for some reason they were stocked up with Pringles potato chips so I panic bought several cans of those. I had no idea this was going to happen either but good thing I got it knocked out.

We got our Stimulus Money on the 15th so when ever this quarantine over I'll need to deposit my check for two months of pension and the stimulus money.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Zep said:


> My wife and I got our $1200 direct deposit a day ago. No way to make use of it until the world opens back up.



Same here. Wife used my check (portion) to pay off bills back in the land of milk and honey lol. Of course, not even a dime for Starbucks coffee here in the islands 😞


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Those who filed a joint return and one individual had an ITIN will not receive a Stimulus payment, per the current rules. A few Congress members are trying to change that rule. We will have to wait an see the outcome! Exception is if one of the individuals was on Active Duty in 2019.

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bidrod said:


> Those who filed a joint return and one individual had an ITIN will not receive a Stimulus payment, per the current rules. A few Congress members are trying to change that rule. We will have to wait an see the outcome! Exception is if one of the individuals was on Active Duty in 2019.
> 
> Chuck


Are you saying the one individual with a Social Security Number SSN gets the payment but the ITIN holder does not or is the SSN holder also not getting a payment?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Zep said:


> Are you saying the one individual with a Social Security Number SSN gets the payment but the ITIN holder does not or is the SSN holder also not getting a payment?


Neither get the payment according to the current rules! Yes, I disagree since it affects me.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just got a notification that I had mail. Viewed it on their website and it appears to be a Govt check so I assume it is this stimulus check that is being discussed. My SS retirement is direct deposited in my USAA account. Now I don't know what to do with the check as I can't physically deposit it in my account. Do any here in ROP receive their SS checks rather than have them direct deposit? I did open a Dollar account with PBI when I renewed my passport so I am thinking that I will wait till I get some other stuff forewarded and have it sent to me at that time but thinking that a govt check may have an expiration date, in which case, I would have to have it forewarded quickly, then I could deposit it when this quarantine is lifted. This surprised me as I did not even consider we would qualify as we live over here. She got a SS # when we lived in Az. and we file a Joint Tax Return each year so I guess that makes us good to go. I see it is made out to both of us the same as the Joint Tax Return.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

fmartin_gila said:


> My SS retirement is direct deposited in my USAA account. Now I don't know what to do with the check as I can't physically deposit it in my account. Do any here in ROP receive their SS checks rather than have them direct deposit?
> 
> Fred


Do you have a relative or friend with access to your mail? I have had my brother deposit a 401k distribution check for years now with no signature required. He just waits for 3 or so of them and then mails them to the bank with some deposit slips I left him. I don't think anyone cares about a signature on checks anymore.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just got a notification that I had mail. Viewed it on their website and it appears to be a Govt check so I assume it is this stimulus check that is being discussed. My SS retirement is direct deposited in my USAA account. Now I don't know what to do with the check as I can't physically deposit it in my account. Do any here in ROP receive their SS checks rather than have them direct deposit? I did open a Dollar account with PBI when I renewed my passport so I am thinking that I will wait till I get some other stuff forewarded and have it sent to me at that time but thinking that a govt check may have an expiration date, in which case, I would have to have it forewarded quickly, then I could deposit it when this quarantine is lifted. This surprised me as I did not even consider we would qualify as we live over here. She got a SS # when we lived in Az. and we file a Joint Tax Return each year so I guess that makes us good to go. I see it is made out to both of us the same as the Joint Tax Return.
> 
> Fred


It's your $2400 check Fred. I and my wife were stationed on Guam for many years both working and we always file joint tax returns and every year I still file even though neither of us are working and I'm living on my military pension and we got our check direct deposited into our bank. 

Thinks are probably already open, I was finally able to get out today and travel to my bank in the next city and withdraw cash but the banking ours are very limited something like 9 - 12 am, so 3 hrs and then our bank PNB rotates banks in the same city so next week my banking branch will be open but today I used another PNB bank.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We are still on ECG, so can't do anything yet. Guess I'll just let it languish there till I get some other stuff together to be sent to me. Even a Govt check should be good for a few months before it expires.

Fred


----------

